# New Frankenstein Finished



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Finished my Frankenstein this weekend. I tried to get similar camera angles to the box art. Really a great kit!! - Denis


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

way cool


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Very nice! The skin tone is different. Great look!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Oooooooohhhh! Very nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done Denis! :thumbsup:


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Great Job. How did you do the eye detail???


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for your kind remarks!

Marko - I went with a more "normal" skin tone instead of the greenish flavor, just thought (hoped!) it would look good.

azdacuda - I used a #00 technical pen and drew in the pupils. I did several coats of a light wash of Brown around the eyes to help darken that area.

- Denis


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good. 
Thanks for posting the pics.
Dave


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Denis, it's hard to choose which part of your built-up I like best. It's certainly a beautifully done kit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Dang good build up!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great work!!!! Nameplate colors really set it off.
Steve


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

You did such an excellent job on the face and skin tones. Ive painted the greens and undead flesh colors before but think Ill experment with something like you did! thanks for posting. This is a nice build. The door, floor and stonewall are perfect too.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Great paint slinging! Very nice!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you all for the really nice comments! - Denis


----------



## Old Ghosts (Nov 14, 2008)

*Really great detail, I like the face too, but you should tone down the gloss on the monster's clothes with some dull coat or flat paint.*


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He looks great. Your painting really turned out great on everything, the monster, the wall, the door, and the wooden floor. Great job. I don't know how long it will be until I get to mine as there are 3 or 4 projects in work right now, but I do have next week off so should get a couple more done. Invisible Man first. But again, I hope mine turns out half as good.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great paint job! I especially love the "sheen" on the suit coat and pants. Looks like he's sporting a $6,000 Armani........:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you all.

Funny thing about the "sheen" on the suit, it's not glossy, in fact, I used two coats of "flat" clear. I think it's only the lighting that gives it the shiny look.

Thanks again! - Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think it turned out AWESOME!:thumbsup: 
You did a great job in shading and painting this kit!

MMM


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I agree, it looks great. You did a fantastic job with this. 

Sean


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice work. I havent gotten mine out of the box yet, but this sure helps make me want to get started! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats really nice work!

I think the smoothness of the kit cloth parts will give it a glossy look even if you use a flat finish. I plan on texturing the cloth a bit with liquid cement or MEK. If you look at many of the old Aurora monsters, the clothing is not just smooth...


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I really appreciate all the kind comments! - Denis


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Thats really nice work!
> 
> I think the smoothness of the kit cloth parts will give it a glossy look even if you use a flat finish. I plan on texturing the cloth a bit with liquid cement or MEK. If you look at many of the old Aurora monsters, the clothing is not just smooth...


I'm not familiar with MEK? - Denis


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

methyl ethyl ketone, nasty stuff.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> methyl ethyl ketone, nasty stuff.


Thanks, I think I'll leave well enough alone! - Denis


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

MEK? I've used it to cement plastic kits together for many years....works like a champ!
Keep it in an old testors thinner bottle - I Buy it by the gallon and a gollon lasts a loooooong time!
Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't know why people get all whacked out over using MEK since its the primary ingredient in most good quality model cements in the first place. As with any toxic products, care should be used (i.e. dont put it in a bag and huff it). But used properly in an open space its fine. I never keep liquid glue bottles open for long periods of time anyway... take off the cap, glue the part, drop the cap back on... 

Just because stuff is sold as a hobby product doesn't mean it doesn't use industrial strengh chemicals.

You can buy a 1 oz bottle of Tenax for $4 or a quart of MEK for about $8... 

Plus, you hear how hard it is to glue some kits together... like the old Polar Lights stuff molded in ABS plastic? No problem with MEK...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, I don't put MEK on my Corn Flakes! You do need to treat this stuff with some respect - it is an industrial chemical and the vapor isn't the kind of thing you want to be breathing alot of either..
I don't use it to thin paint or clean brushes - Just use it as cement... and it works great for that...

Dave


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I've used liquid cement to do seam work on styrene kits. Brush a bit on the seam, use a tool to smooth or texture the spot and after its dried; lightly brush some some cement on to smooth the rough spots. Never thought about using it to give a texture to a smooth surface, have to give it a try.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I guess my experience with MEK is a little different,we used it to flush out our resin pouring system when I worked at Streamline Pictures.It's the only thing that actually soften cured resin.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah in the capacity of a solvent... its very strong and toxic and should be used and handled with some great care. On the other hand, having a half ounce on the table with a cap on the bottle isn't any great threat. Besides its an ingredient in many glues anyway... just with thickeners etc added.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow Denis, he's great! It goes to show what a good paint job will do to enhance a kit


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> Wow Denis, he's great! It goes to show what a good paint job will do to enhance a kit


Thanks Ozy!!:wave:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Does anyone have an idea what font is used in the nameplate? I may be nuts, but technically the nameplate should read "Frankenstein's Monster." I might do something about that (but then again probably may not!!)

Jeff


----------

